# best way to slow down movement of Mahindra 3550 FEL bucket



## ancientriflesmith (Jul 7, 2021)

Sorry for being long winded here
I recently bought a Limbsaw 16" circle saw that mounts on FEL bucket. It all works well but the bucket moves to fast causing saw at the end of the lifting pole to jerk and bounce making it difficult to get in right position for a cut. Have tried an adjustable flow control valve in the bucket down line. Bucket is about right down but up curl causes valve to leak. Tried two different valves and new fittings but valve still leaks like too much pressure. I can't see a crack in valve body. Is anyone familiar with the Mahindra control valve for FEL? I can't find schematic for system. Have 55 years of hydraulic experience in aircraft, construction and agri fields. A double acting cylinder valve normally just reverses flow in lines. Does Mahindra use a different way to vent returning fluid to reservoir. I know the difference in the force/pressure between the two ends of the actuator, but if the returning fluid is free to flow to tank why would there be a big pressure increase?
Anyone have a schematic for Mahindra 3550 hyd system?
Thanks y'all
ancientriflesmith


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

maybe this will help??Hydraulic system diagram with factory remote and DA Questions

willy


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

When I want to restrict movement in a hydraulic cylinder. I use restrictor discs in the end of the fitting. That may or may not work in your application.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

When I wanted the FEL to not drop so fast when I was handling 4X5.5 rd bales I installed an adjustable flow control valve on the FEL boom hyd circuit similar to photo below. Operator can dial it for different boom loads.


----------

